# maytag performa dryer ground question



## bryan1019 (Mar 9, 2016)

I fixed my dryer and have everything back together except one ground wire that I can't for the life of me figure out where it goes. I have one green screw, which I figure is for this wire as all the other green grounds have the same screw. I can't find where the screw goes or where I can put this. The end on the left attaches where the other green wire is but I don't know where the end on the right goes. Please help.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The only thing that grounds is metal parts. It looks like it goes between the timer and the switch metal frames maybe?


----------



## bryan1019 (Mar 9, 2016)

*performa dryer help*

I can't figure out where this ground wire goes. Does anyone else have this dryer? I have everything in place except one end of this ground and can't for the life of me find where it belongs. I have a green screw, which is for the wire I'm trying to attach, but it doesn't seem to fit anywhere. Any advice is helpful


----------



## bryan1019 (Mar 9, 2016)

Right I know it only ground to metal but what surfaces are ok to ground on? All? I'm sorry I'm new to this. I would assume the painted part won't work as it isn't directly metal. Another thought was the temp control, cause it's a nice bare metal plate but I don't know if that would be bad, as I don't know what surfaces have power going through that I can't ground on


----------



## bryan1019 (Mar 9, 2016)

I know the wire stayed contained in the back panel. There is a bare piece of sheet metal that screws on the back to cover the power chord hole, I could reach that with it, would that be ok?


----------



## bryan1019 (Mar 9, 2016)

Ok I just grounded it somewhere I figure appropriate and it turns on. Now I can't figure out why the belt won't turn. It's on right but the tumbler won't turn. It turns by hand. This is really frustrating


----------



## bryan1019 (Mar 9, 2016)

Ok I just grounded it somewhere I figure appropriate and it turns on. Now I can't figure out why the belt won't turn. It's on right but the tumbler won't turn. It turns by hand. This is really frustrating


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Bryan, I merged your two threads together--

It might take a little while to get an answer, Please be patient--Mike--


----------

